# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  فيلم العيد ( الهــروب الكبيـر ) بطولة خروف العيد وأبو ساطور الجزار .. إخراج أيمن خطاب

## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

فيلم العيد ( الهروب الكبير ) 

إبحــث   مـــع   الجـــــزار    عــــن   الخـــروف الهـــارب





لبدايــة عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )




هـــرب في ظروف غامضــه ( خروف العيد ) من جزارة أبو ساطور

وما زال البحث جارياً عن ( الخروف ) ومن يجده له مكافأة مجزية





وقد شوهد الخروف آخر مرة بصحبة أحد الحيوانات بالطريق العام

وجاري عمل التحريات اللازمه لكشف ملابسات الاختفاء الغامض





هذا وما زالت جهود رجال السلخانه جارية عن البحث عن الخروف 

والذي يعتقد الكثيرون أنه هرب مع ( خروفه ) للزواج منها سراً ...!





وقد أعرب مصدر مسئول من قناة بطريركم الإخبارية عن قلقه الشديد

بعد أن وردت معلومات تفيد أن الخروف متخفياً في وسط البطاريك ...!





هذا وهناك مصدار كثيرة تؤكد عن وجود أحلام كبيرة لدي الخرفان

بانتشار الأمراض الوبائية مثل إنفلوانزا الطيور والحمى القلاعيه.!





ونتيجة لهذه الإشاعات المغرضه .. قد لجأ الخرفان إلى التخفي

وذلك بلبس بعض الملابس التنكريه والتي تشبه ملابس الطيور





وقد زادات الحالات المصابه بانهيار عصبي لبعض الخرفان الحساسه

والتي عندما رأت أصدقائها الخرفان يتم ذبحهم دون شفقة أو رحمة





وفي مشهد مهيب تم تشيع جنازة الكثير من الخرفان الصغار

بعد أن تم ذبحهن عنوة أمام أمهاتهم وزوجاتهم وأبنائهم ....!!





وقد تقدم الكثير من الخرفان ببلاغات إلى منظمة حقوق الحيوان

وذلك بعد أن تم القبض على الجزار المسئول عن تلك المذبحة !





وفي المقابل .. فلقد نشطت تجارة السوق السوداء لخرفان العيد

بعد أن شحت الثروة الحيوانيه من الأسواق بعد البلاغات السابقة





وقد لجأت بعض الخرفان إلى أكثر من حيلة ماكرة قبل الذبح

وذلك للهروب من القدر المحتوم لهم على أيدي الجزارين ..!





وبعد أن فشلت جميع جهود الخرفان المناضلين في سبيل الحياة والحرية ..،

قام أحد النشطاء السياسيين منهم بالتنديد بمايجري على الساحة الدولية





وبعد كل تلك المحاولات التي بائت بالفشل من الخرفان الشرفاء ..!

بدأت العناصر النسائية في التدخل بقلوبهن الرقيقه أملاً في العفو





والآن .. أعزائنا الأعضاء .. وفي نهاية تلك السلسلة الدرامية من الأحداث

ترى برأيك .. هل سيتم ذبح الخرفان .. أم أن لك رأي آخر ..؟ في انتظاركم







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


ملحوظــــة 
الصور بعالية مقتبسة من أكثر من موقع على الانترنت
وقد تم التعديل فيها وإعادة كتابة التعليقات ببعض منهـا
وذلك لتتناسب مع السياق الدرامي للأحداث المثيـــرة .

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

كان معنا مراسل السلخانة 
قبل العيد بيومين


حالياً معكم مراسلة السى ان ان من قدام كمبيوتر بيتنا
واليكم نهاية المؤتمر 
الذى افاد بأنه تم العثور على الخروف المفقود
وهيتدبح هيتدبح
    

بجد رااااااااااااائعة يا ايمن
تسلم ايدك
كل عيد وانت طيب

----------


## ندى الايام

هههههههههههههههههههههه صورة عسل اوووووووووووى
بس ايه الخروفه دى خروها ميت وعاملة فروتها سشورا وكمان روج احمر
ليه ميت لها كلب ده خروج  يا جدعان 
يعنى شوربة وفتة ومشوى ومحمر وكبده ومخ وكل حاجة حلوه هههههههههههههههههههههه خروفات اخر زمن



> والآن .. أعزائنا الأعضاء .. وفي نهاية تلك السلسلة الدرامية من الأحداث
> 
> ترى برأيك .. هل سيتم ذبح الخرفان .. أم أن لك رأي آخر ..؟ في انتظاركم


امممممممممممممممممم 
بصراحة يعنى صعب عليا موت واتأثرت اوى
بس فى سبيل صنيةالفتةباللحمة الضانى والعيش المحر بالذبدة وريحة التومه اللى تجنن وريحيتها ماليه البيت
ادبحه وادبح ابوه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضع يجننننننننننن يا ايمن بجد والله تسلم ايدك صور جميلة ومجهود واضح

تحيااااااااااتى
وكل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك أيمن
 :f:  :f: 
 :y:  :y: 
كل سنة وأنت طيب يا أستاذ
 :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> كان معنا مراسل السلخانة 
> قبل العيد بيومين
> 
> 
> حالياً معكم مراسلة السى ان ان من قدام كمبيوتر بيتنا
> واليكم نهاية المؤتمر 
> الذى افاد بأنه تم العثور على الخروف المفقود
> وهيتدبح هيتدبح
>     
> ...







الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   بنت  شهريار  








> كان معنا مراسل السلخانة 
> 
> قبل العيد بيومين





هذا وقد أفادنا مندوبنا أيمن خطاب من أمام السلخانه ..! 

أن الخرفان قد استولت على المدبح بالكامل في عملية

تعتبر الأولى من نوعها في استعمار مدبح السلخااااااانه





> حالياً معكم مراسلة السى ان ان من قدام كمبيوتر بيتنا
> 
> واليكم نهاية المؤتمر 
> 
> الذى افاد بأنه تم العثور على الخروف المفقود
> 
> وهيتدبح هيتدبح






وكما ترون أمامكم أعزائنا المشاهدين .. ومشهد مأساوي للخروف

وهو يهرب مسرعاً خوفاً من بنت شهريار مندوبة السي إن إن ...!

وعلى ما يبدو بعد التحريات أنه لم يفلح من الهرب .. واندبح ..!!!!

هذا وقد شوهد في منزل بنت شهريار أثار الجريمة ودبح الخروف

الله يرحمه بأه كان خروف طيب..... الله يسامح اللي كان السبب








> بجد رااااااااااااائعة يا ايمن
> تسلم ايدك
> كل عيد وانت طيب



كل سنة وأنت طيبة يا آنسة / عــبــيـــر 

وأتمنى لك خروفــــاً هنيئاً ولحماً شهياً

( ومش تبقي تنسينا في حتة لحمة )

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

بجد ممتع وأكتر من رائع والله بجد ياايمن بقى ليه كتير مش عارفه أضحك وبجد الضحكه من جوه قلبى وكنت حشرق والله بجد الضحكه انت خطفتها من جوايه ويارب يخليك ياايمن على الى انت عملته بجد
تحفه وخفت دم زى العسل ربى ما يحرمنى من البسمه الى انت عملتها ويارب تلاقى الخروف وتعزيا لحرم الخروف الضحيه وبجد شكرا لايمن خطاب جاسره

----------


## حسن بلقاسم

هههههههههههههه
أدام اله سعادتك
كما أسعدتنا بجمال الصور 
وطرافتها

----------


## natalia

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فظيعه بجد بجد


تسلم ايدك

----------


## سوما

ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟ خروف المنتدى هرب
...... هو ده بقى الهرووووب الكبيررر ويبقى ده فيلم الفيلم وبطله المحبوب الخرررررروف 
لاء يا جماعة المفروض نكثف جهودنا ونتكاتف جميعا عشان نمنع هذا الهروب..
بس على مين.. ده حتى   أيمن و عبير عملوا الواجب ولحقوا الخروف قبل ما يهرب بره البلد.. 
ايوه كده شاطرين يا جماعة.. عايزين نأكل الفتة بقى ويااااااا سلام بقى يا عبير لو فى صينية رقاق.. يبقى كتر خيرك...... والفاكهة عليك يا أيمن عشان نعرف نهضم..
بس ياريت مكافأة ايجاد الخروف تبقى كبيرة يعنى 2كيلو لحمة مش كيلو عضم.....


أستاذ\ أيمن..
بجد موضوع جميل اوى وخفيف جدااااا :f: .. وأضافة عبير كمان زى العسل....
كل سنة وأنتم بخير وبصحة.. وأدام الله أعيادنا وأبتسامتنا أن شاء الله..

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هههههههههههههههههههههه صورة عسل اوووووووووووى
> بس ايه الخروفه دى خروها ميت وعاملة فروتها سشورا وكمان روج احمر
> ليه ميت لها كلب ده خروج  يا جدعان 
> يعنى شوربة وفتة ومشوى ومحمر وكبده ومخ وكل حاجة حلوه هههههههههههههههههههههه خروفات اخر زمن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   ندى  الأيام  










> هههههههههههههههههههههه صورة عسل اوووووووووووى
> 
> بس ايه الخروفه دى .. خروفها ميت وعاملة فروتها سشورا وكمان روج احمر
> 
> ليه ميت لها كلب ده خروف  يا جدعان 
> 
> يعنى شوربة وفتة ومشوى ومحمر وكبده ومخ وكل حاجة حلوه هههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> خروفات اخر زمن






هذا وقد تم التقاط هذه الصورة للخروفه المنحرفه

وذلك قبل مرور الاربعين على وفاة زوجها الخروف

وجدير بالذكر أن تلك الخروفه تبحث عن عريس !

هذا وقد تقدم إليها طوابير من الخرفان النعيمي

ولكنها تبحث عن خروف أجنبي وليس محلي ..!

ونحن من هنا نطالب بتشجيع الصناعة المصرية

ونطالب تلك الخروفه بالزواج من خرووووووف بلدي 

كان معكم أيمن خطاب من أمام منزل الخروووفه







> امممممممممممممممممم 
> بصراحة يعنى صعب عليا موت واتأثرت اوى
> بس فى سبيل صنيةالفتةباللحمة الضانى والعيش المحر بالذبدة وريحة التومه اللى تجنن وريحيتها ماليه البيت
> ادبحه وادبح ابوه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






هذا وقد أفادنا مندوب القناة / أيمن خطـــاب بوجود روائح ذكية جداً

تخرج من بيت الأخت / ندى الأيام بعد أن تم ذبح الخرف وطبخه ..!

وحيث أن بيتهم بيت كرم ... فلقد قامو بضيافـــة فريق عمل القناة

على فتة بالخل والثوم .. ولحم مشوي على الفحم رائع جداً جداً

وقد وعدت الأخت ندى الأيام بعزومة كبيرة لجميع أعضاء المنتدى !






> موضع يجننننننننننن يا ايمن بجد والله تسلم ايدك صور جميلة ومجهود واضح
> 
> تحيااااااااااتى
> وكل سنة وانت طيب



كل سنة وأنتِ بخير يا دعاء وعيد أضحى سعيد عليكي يارب

ودايماً متجمعين في بيت العيله ... مفيش أحلى من اللمه

بس حلوووووة بجد التدبيسه بتاعة العزومة لأعضاء المنتدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا إحنا مستنين أهو اللحمه والفتة بالخل والتووووم الجنان


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> تسلم أيدك أيمن
> 
> 
> كل سنة وأنت طيب يا أستاذ





الأخ  الفاضل   ...   ابن   البلد  









( نبأ عاااااااااااااااااجل  )


نأسف لقطع الإرسال أعزائنا المشاهـــــدين للنقل لكم الخبر التالي

أعلنت جماعة ( الخرفان المسلحـــــين ) فجر أول أيام عيد الأضحى

خطف ( ابن البلد ) الأستاذ / أحمد صلاح من وسط أهلة بــشــــبرا

وذلك رداً على ما أسموه بعملية ذبح وتعذيب ابنهم الخروف الصغير 

هذا وقد تحركت قوات الأمن المصرية فور علمها بنبأ الخطف الأليم

في محاولة جدية منها لاستيعاب الموقف قبل أن يتم تصعيده دولياً

وقد أعرب مصدر مسئول في وزارة الداخلية المصرية عن قلقه إذاء

ما قد يحدث من مواجهة مع ( الجماعة المسلحة  ) عند التفــاوض

هذا وقد صرح المتحدث الرسمي باسم جماعة الخرفان المسلحين

بأن الرهينة لازالت على قيد الحياة ، وفي انتظار من يتفاوض معهم


كان معكم مراسلكم أيمن خـطــــاب 

من أمام وزارة الداخلية / القاهــــرة


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ابن البلد

انت هتودينا في داهيه  :: 
شكلك كده يا أيمن  :3: 
انا ياعم لا خطفت خروف
ولا اكلت حتى  :Eat: 

كل سنة وانت طيب يا أيمن
وياريت ترجع الخروف بقه مش طريقة دي 
أنت تهبر الخروف وانا أتحبس  ::

----------


## aynad

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد فظيعة يا ايمن
موتني من الضحك ههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بجد ممتع وأكتر من رائع والله بجد ياايمن بقى ليه كتير مش عارفه أضحك وبجد الضحكه من جوه قلبى وكنت حشرق والله بجد الضحكه انت خطفتها من جوايه ويارب يخليك ياايمن على الى انت عملته بجد
> تحفه وخفت دم زى العسل ربى ما يحرمنى من البسمه الى انت عملتها ويارب تلاقى الخروف وتعزيا لحرم الخروف الضحيه وبجد شكرا لايمن خطاب جاسره







الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   جاسرة   مصرية  








وفي لقاء تلفزيوني قامت به المذيعه العصرية جاسرة مصرية

باستضافة أحد الخرفان البلدي من مزرعة الحاج أبو ساطور

وسألته عن أحواله في المزرعه قبل عيد الأضحى المبارك ..!

فأعرب عن قلقة حيال الجزار الذي كل يوم يطمئن على صحته

ويقوم بإعطائة المزيد من البرسيم والمياة على غير العادة ...!

وفي نهاية اللقاء أضاف أنه يرسل تحياته الخاصة جداً جداً جداً

لأعضاء وعضوات منتدى أبناء مصر المحبين للدجااااااااااااج

 :xmas 4:   :xmas 7:   :xmas 4: 






> بجد ممتع وأكتر من رائع والله بجد ياايمن بقى ليه كتير مش عارفه أضحك وبجد الضحكه من جوه قلبى وكنت حشرق والله بجد الضحكه انت خطفتها من جوايه ويارب يخليك ياايمن على الى انت عملته بجد
> تحفه وخفت دم زى العسل ربى ما يحرمنى من البسمه الى انت عملتها ويارب تلاقى الخروف وتعزيا لحرم الخروف الضحيه وبجد شكرا لايمن خطاب جاسره


كل سنة وإنتِ طيبة يا أخت / جاسرة .. وأولادك بخير وسعادة

وإن شاء الله الضحكة مش تفارقك أبداً .. وعلى طول سعيدة

وعيد أضحى سعيد عليكم يارب .. مع خالص تحياتي العطرية


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هههههههههههههه
> أدام اله سعادتك
> كما أسعدتنا بجمال الصور 
> وطرافتها





الأخ  الفاضل   ...   حسن   بلقاسم  








كل عام وأنت بخير أخي الكريم / حسن بلقاسم

ومرحباً بك وبكل أهــل السعودية ودول الخليج

وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الكاريكاتير خفيف الدم  :xmas 9: 

تقبل مني خالص تحياتي القلبية والعطرية ...


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل يا ايمن بجد وقصة حلوة جدا
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووو

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههههههههههههه صورة عسل اوووووووووووى
> بس ايه الخروفه دى خروها ميت وعاملة فروتها سشورا وكمان روج احمر
> ليه ميت لها كلب ده خروج  يا جدعان 
> يعنى شوربة وفتة ومشوى ومحمر وكبده ومخ وكل حاجة حلوه هههههههههههههههههههههه خروفات اخر زمن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أولا كل عام و أنتم بخير
و يعنى لازم يا ندى تجرى ريقنا
الأكل قليل في مصر يا أختنا الغالية
و يعنى لابد ندور علي حاجة نأكلها لما ريقنا يجرى
المهم عملت كام صنف من لحم الخروف
و بالهنا و الشفا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فظيعه بجد بجد
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك






الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   نتاليا  








وفي حادثة هي الأولى من نوعها على الصعيد المصري والعربي

قام خروف صعيدي بإطلاق النار على نفسه قبل عيد الأضحى ..!

وقد ترك رساله قبل أن يموت مباشرة .. وقد كتب فيها ما يلي : 


هي خربااااااااااااااانه خرباااااااااااااااااااااانه يا جدعااااااااااان

والله لأموت ضَخ ولا إني أموت على ايد اللي اسمها natalia

وقد أعــــرب مسئولي السلخانه من قلقهم الشديد بعد هذا الخبر

وذلك خشية أن يتنحر باقي الخرفان مثلما فعل الخروف المنتحر


كان معكم مراسلكم أيمن خـطــــاب 

من أمام السلخااااااانه / القاهــــرة

ربنا يسترها ونلاقي خرفان ندبحها قبل العيد الكبيررر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## لمسه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كح كح كح كح كح بجد هاموت من الضحك
وانا تعبانه اصلا وعندى برد وحالتى بالبله

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جميله فعلا والله وضحكت من قلبى فعلا

يارب يسعد ايامك ويسعد قلبك زى مادخلت البسمه قلوبنا 

خطيييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررهههههههههههههههه  هههه

تسلم ايدك ودماغك اللى زى الالماظ

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزى أيمن خطاب*
*فكرنى أرشح هذا الموضوع لنيل أوسكار 2008* 
*بإذن الله*
*فنان من الدرجة الممتازه  بصحيح و نكت مبتكره إلا النكته التاليه*



*كنت اتمنى أن يكون عيد "سعيد" و ليس عيد "مبارك"!*

----------


## فنان فقير

*اخى العزيز / ايمن خطاب*

*حقا انك لمتمكن تسلم ايدك* 
*حرام عليك جوعتنى وانا لسه قايم من النوم* 
*مشتاق لصنيه فته بعد الصور اللى* 
*شوفها دى حرام عليك* 
*كل سنه وانت طيب يا ايمن*
*اخوك* 
*فنان فقير*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟ خروف المنتدى هرب
> ...... هو ده بقى الهرووووب الكبيررر ويبقى ده فيلم الفيلم وبطله المحبوب الخرررررروف 
> لاء يا جماعة المفروض نكثف جهودنا ونتكاتف جميعا عشان نمنع هذا الهروب..
> بس على مين.. ده حتى   أيمن و عبير عملوا الواجب ولحقوا الخروف قبل ما يهرب بره البلد.. 
> ايوه كده شاطرين يا جماعة.. عايزين نأكل الفتة بقى ويااااااا سلام بقى يا عبير لو فى صينية رقاق.. يبقى كتر خيرك...... والفاكهة عليك يا أيمن عشان نعرف نهضم..
> بس ياريت مكافأة ايجاد الخروف تبقى كبيرة يعنى 2كيلو لحمة مش كيلو عضم.....
> 
> 
> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> ...






الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   سوما  








> خروف المنتدى هرب






اخفتى في ظروف غامضة خروف منتدى أبناء مصر قبل عيد الأضحى المبارك

هذا وقد شاهدة الكثير من الأعضاء وهو يفر هارباً من يد العضوة سووومااااااا

وقد بدأت وزارة الصحة والسلخانه في تكثيف جهودها لضبط الخروف الهارب





> هو ده بقى الهرووووب الكبيررر 
> 
> ويبقى ده فيلم الفيلم وبطله المحبوب الخرررررروف


فيلم الهروب الكبــييييييييير 





وفي مشهد درامي .. أسرع العديد من الأعضاء الشرفاء بتقديم بلاغات 

لقسم شرطة الساحل .. التابع لحي شبرا حيث كان يقيم الخروف الهارب

وكلهم أمل في أن يعثروا على الخروف ..... والشرطة في خدمة الشعب






> لاء يا جماعة المفروض نكثف جهودنا ونتكاتف جميعا عشان نمنع هذا الهروب..






وفي تحدي سافر للجهود الأمنية المبذولة من قبل أعضاء منتدى مصر ،

قام أحد خرفان السوء بتحريض خروف المنتدى المسكـــــين على الهرب

وقد انحدر الخروف الطيب المسكين في سكة الانحراف مع خروف السوء





> بس على مين.. ده حتى   أيمن و عبير عملوا الواجب 
> 
> ولحقوا الخروف قبل ما يهرب بره البلد..






وبعد مطاردات مثيرة داخل أجواء العاصمة ... وفي مشهد لن يتكرر كثيراً

استطاع فريق البحث الجنائي المكون من الرائد أيمن خطاب والمقدم عــبير

من الكشف عن مأوى الخروف الهارب وضبطه متلبساً مع أعوانه الخرفان

وقاموا بتقديم تقريراً مفصلاً عن ملابسات عملية الضبط والإحضار للخروف

وقد تم تسليم الخروف لقسم الشرطة والذي قام بترحيله فوراً إلى السلخانه 

وبهذا المشهد يكون قد أسدل الستار على فيلم الهروب الكبير لخروف العيد






> ايوه كده شاطرين يا جماعة.. عايزين نأكل الفتة بقى
>  ويااااااا سلام بقى يا عبير لو فى صينية رقاق.. 
> يبقى كتر خيرك........






وقد قامت الأخت الكريمة / عبير .. ( بنت شهريار ) 

بعمل سفرة كامله شهية جداً  ( يمي يمي يمي يمي )

تحتوي على فتة بالثوم بناءً على رغبة الأخت سوما

وكل عام وأنتم بخير .... وعيد أضحى مبارك عليكم





> والفاكهة عليك يا أيمن عشان نعرف نهضم












وبما أنكم تستاهلون ، ونحن حفظنا الله أهل كرم ومعروفين بذلك

فلكم منا أجمل فواكه طازجه ، نضعها لكم بكل حب على المائده ،

وهذا بالطبع لمن يريد أن يأكل الفاكهه كما هي .. حبات طازجه ،

ومن يريد الفاكهه على طريقة الـ fruit_salad فله مايشاء





أما عشاق الكيك أمثالي فلهم مني أحلى Fruit_Cakes

ملاحظه : اللي ماشي على ريجيم ياريت يقفل الصفحة حااالاً

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه











نأتي الآن لعشااااق الآيس كريم المصنوع من الفواكه الطازجه

وسنرى أنواعاً مختلفه لتناسب كل الأذواق في المنتدى الغالي

وإليكم الصور والتي أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم ( بألف هنا ) ..




























أنا بقول كفاية لحد كده ولا إيه ؟ علشان زمانكو بتدعوا عليا 

علشان ريقكم جري على الفاكهه الله يسامح اللي كان السبب

هي سووووووووووووووووووووما ... مفيش غيرها ..!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> بجد موضوع جميل اوى وخفيف جدااااا.. وأضافة عبير كمان زى العسل....
> كل سنة وأنتم بخير وبصحة.. وأدام الله أعيادنا وأبتسامتنا أن شاء الله..


كل عام وأنتِ بخير أختي الغالية جداً سوما 

وعيد سعيد عليكي يا رب وعلى كل الأعضاء

ويارب دايماً البسمه ما تفارقكم أبداً أبداً أبداً

ودايماً متجمعين هنا في منتدى أبناء مــصـر

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية 



لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
ايه الجمااال ده  يا أيمن؟؟؟؟؟ بجد موضوعك حلو اوى... وفكرته جااااااامدة اوى .... :xmas 7: 
بس غريبة انك عرفت ان الخروف هرب من تحت أيدى.....ههههه ......يلا أنكتب للخروف عمر جديد..
بس مفيش أحلى من النهايات السعيدة للأفلام.. وأحلى نهاية فى فيلم الهروب الكبير على ايد شرير الفيلم قصدى الجزار..
وكمان أكلة عبير فظيعة بجد.... جوعتنى اوى بجد... وانا فى الشغل ولسه بدرى على ميعاد الغدا.. وكمان الأقى الشوكولاتة وفاكهة بتاعة حضرتك ...دا انا كنت هعيط من الجوع  :xmas 2: ...ههههههه

بس يا رب الأعضاء ما يدعوا عليا بجد ...انا خفت اوى لما قلت :
**أنا بقول كفاية لحد كده ولا إيه ؟ علشان زمانكو بتدعوا عليا 

علشان ريقكم جري على الفاكهه الله يسامح اللي كان السبب

هي سووووووووووووووووووووما ... مفيش غيرها ..!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه**
ههههههه ...كده يا أيمن.....؟ على العموم انا عارفة أعضاء المنتدى الحلوين اللى مش بيدعوا على حد..
بجد ما شاء الله عليك.. 
تسلم ايدك يا أيمن.. وتسلم أفكارك الجامدة دى..
وفى أنتظار جديدك دايمااااا...  :f:

----------


## natalia

كده يا ايمن والله

طيب انا زعلانه

وهو ايه الخروف ده اللي احنا كلنا مش عارفين نمسكوو



لا اله الا الله


عموما قولو للخروف اللي مش عايزني ادبحه






لولا اني مش بحب الخرفان كنت زماني كلتو مش دبحتو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه


ومش تخليه يتنطط
علينا للان احنا مسكينو مسكينو 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   سوما  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والفاكهة عليك يا أيمن عشان نعرف نهضم
> 
> ...


كل سنة و أنت طيب يا عم أيمن

ليه كده
إنت مش عارف إن هنا شعب الجوع الكافر

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام كفاية

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انت هتودينا في داهيه 
> شكلك كده يا أيمن 
> انا ياعم لا خطفت خروف
> ولا اكلت حتى 
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب يا أيمن
> وياريت ترجع الخروف بقه مش طريقة دي 
> أنت تهبر الخروف وانا أتحبس







الأخ  الفاضل   ...   ابن   البلد  








> انت هتودينا في داهيه 
> شكلك كده يا أيمن 
> 
> انا ياعم لا خطفت خروف
> ولا اكلت حتى








لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااء

انته مخطوف يا عم انته ، ولا هتعرف اكتر من الحكومه

جماعة الخرفان المسلحة و اللهو الخفي خاطفينك أهو  :Biggrin: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






> كل سنة وانت طيب يا أيمن
> وياريت ترجع الخروف بقه مش طريقة دي 
> أنت تهبر الخروف وانا أتحبس






يا عم انت اللي ما شاء الله شغال هبر على ودنه 

ومش عاتق الخروف الغلبان اللي راح ضحيتك

والصور  ميتكدبش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كل سنة وانت طيب يا احمد 

وسلامنا ليــــوسف وبسنت



لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## الشاعر نور

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ألف رحمة و نور تنزل على روح الخروف الشهيد الذى راح فداءا للجوعى ...... هههههههههههه

و بمناسبة خروف العيد اخوي أيمن على بالى نكتة عن الخروف :

واحد راح يعزي راجل في مراته....
فقال له: ازاي ماتت ؟
رد عليه: نطحها خروف
فقال له : وكل الرجالة دول جايين يعزوك فيها  !
قاله : لا ,,, كلهم عاوزين يشتروا الخروف..... 


شفت بقى فوائد الخروف كبيرة ازاي لانه أكيد ينفع الازواج في التخلص من زوجاتهم....ههههههههههههه

تحياتي 
نور..

----------


## the_chemist

رهيييييييييييييييييييييييبة يا شاعر

استخبى اليومين دول من العصابات المنتشرة هنا

ربنا يستر علينا احنا الرجالة المساكين

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد فظيعة يا ايمن
> موتني من الضحك ههههههههههههههه
> كل سنة وانت طيب*






الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   aynad  







طبعا لازم تضحكي ومن قلبك كمان بعد اللي عملتيه 

يعني بابا يديكي الف جنيه علشان تجيبي الخـــروف

تروحي تجيبي مشروع خروف تحت الإنشاء  :Poster Stupid: 

يعني هو ده الخروف وإحنا هنكمل عليه ولا إيه ؟؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا كل سنة وإنتي طيبة يا إيناد

وعيد أضحى مبارك عليكم

وياريت متزعليش

إحنا بنضحك

تحياتي


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

::  عدنااااااااااا مع الهااااااااارب الكبير......... :Eat: 
 :Poster Stupid:  هو لسه خروفك يا أيمن هربان من العيد اللى فات..  :: 
يظهر عليه هيكون فيلم كل عيد  ::  الخروف ده برضه مش هيفلت من ساطور الجزار  ::-s:  ولو فلت مش هيفلت من ساطور أيمن ونوجى..... ::  وكل ساطور فى المنتدى 
وكل خروف وأنت طيب  :: 
 :M (32):  عيد سعيد عليك يا أيمن وعلى الجزار وعلى الهارب الكبير .. :Icecream:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جميل يا ايمن بجد وقصة حلوة جدا
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووووو








الأخ  الفاضل   ...   د.   عمرو   








وكما تشاهدون أعزائنا المتابعين لفيلم العيد الهروب الكبير

قام الخروف بعد أن ضاقت به كل الطرق بتقديم إستقالته  ::-s: 

ولكن كان الرد الطبيعي من د. عمرو وكل المتابعين للفيلم

هتنباس يعني هتنباس .. 

هنقفل الاوضه بالترباس 

وتنـــــــباس يا عــــباس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعني هتندبح يعني هتندبح .. متحاولش 

والله لو قدمت طلب لجوء سياسي حتى

برضه هتندبح .. وهنعملك وليمة العيــد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كل سنة وحضرتك بخير دايما يا د. عمرو 

وعيد أضحى مبارك عليك وعلى أسرتك

ويارب الكاريكاتيرات تكون عجبتك  :Poster Oops: 

تحياتي العطرية 


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ندى الايام
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه صورة عسل اوووووووووووى
> بس ايه الخروفه دى خروها ميت وعاملة فروتها سشورا وكمان روج احمر
> ...







الأخ  الفاضل   ...   الكيميائي   





ولا يهمك يا أبو أمنية يا غالي  :Console: 

انا جايب لحضرتك أشهى وليمة بجد

خروووف بحاله ومعاه شوية تحابيش

يعني كفته وطرب ومكرونات ومحاشي

وكمان سلطات و مشهيات و حلويات

وطبعا المنتدى كله معزوم ع الوليمة

اتفضل حضرتك وبألف هنا على قلبك





















أعتقد ان كده يا أستاذ فريد انا عملت الواجب

ومفيش بعد كده يعني .. عزومة معتبره اهي  :Bye: 

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب 

تحياتي

لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## noogy

جاءنا البيان التالى
بعد مشاهدة تقرير ايمن خطاب عن الهروب الكبير للخروف ولم يفلح الخروف فى الهرب وتم ذبحه فى النهاية
قرر احد اصدقاء الخروف المذبوح بالتهديد بتفجير نفسه " ماهو ميت ميت بقى "



وقد حاولنا نحن الجزارون بتهدئته للاقلاع عن فعلته ولكن ........
                                 ^
                                 ^
                                 ^
                                 ^
                                 ^

هذا ماحدث اليوم

 البقاء لله بقى فى الخروف
ربنا يسامحك يا ايمن  ::-s: 
مطلوب منك بقى خروفين مش خروف واحد  ::stpd:: 
بس بجد الموضوع تحفة جدا هههههه خصوصا الخروفة المنحرفة  :Biggrin: 
كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

ماشاء الله عليك
فنان

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

الإخوة الكرام

قبل كل عيد للأضحى تنتشر هذه الرسائل وغيرها من الرسوم الساخرة، ويتم تداولها على سبيل المزاح، ولكنها فى واقع الأمر رسائل هدامة، فهى تحرم ما أحل الله وتنتقد طقسا إسلاميا وتثير الشفقة دون أن ندرى وتنفرنا من فكرة ذبح الخرفان وتبغضها لنا، تماما مثلما تفعل ’’بريجيت باردو‘‘ وأمثالها ممن يأكلون الأبقار والخنازير وكافة أصناف اللحوم، ولكنهم يستنكرون ذبح الخرفان لا لشيء إلا لأنه طقس إسلامى.

تحياتى وكل عام وأنتم بخير.

----------


## reda laby

حالياً
وبنجاح ساحق
(بناءاً على رغبة الجماهير)
بجميع قاعات منتدى 
لؤلؤة المشرق العربى 
مصر
فيلم العيد 

الهروب الكبير
بطولة
خروف العيد
أبو ساطور الجزار
تأليف وإنتاج وتصميم كاريكاتير وإخراج
أيمن خطاب

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*جميلة جدااا يا أيمن

والحبكة الدرامية تجننن

بس كله يهون فى سبيل صينية الفتة واللحمة المشوية

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير*

----------


## يجعله عامر

أ. أيمن خطاب .. 
ملأ الله قلوبكم أنوارا ، وحياتكم سكنا ورحمة ، وجعلك مصدرا لإسعاد الجميع ، كل عام وأنت والجميع بخير ..

----------


## النجمه الحائره

بجد انت لازم تفكر ياايمن فى العمل كمخرج 
القصه رائعه 
و يا عينى على الخرفان بس هاتعمل ايه هى دى مهمتها فى الحياه
وربنا مسخرها للانسان 
و بالدات الاغنيه الرائعه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كح كح كح كح كح بجد هاموت من الضحك
> وانا تعبانه اصلا وعندى برد وحالتى بالبله
> 
> ...






الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   لمسه 







في تصريح إعلامي لعام 2008 م جديد للخروف الهارب 

والذي تم بثه على شبكة الإنترنت من مصــــــــدر مجهول

أعرب الخروف عن سعادته البالغه بارتفاع سعر الأعلاف

هذا وقد رفع الخرفان لافتات احتجاجيه في مظاهره جديدة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وإنتي طيبه يا لمسه وعيد أضحى سعيد 

ويارب نكون قدرنا نرسم البسمه وندخل الفرحة 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية 


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## فرفوته

موضوع روعه و صاحبه مبدع و فنان 
شكرا علي الابتسامه و فعلا دمك شربات

----------


## رانيا رجب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه بصراحه موت من الضحك  تسلم اديك والله يا ايمن

دايما متميز بمواضيعك الحلوة وكل عام وانت بالف خير تقبل مرورى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *عزيزى أيمن خطاب*
> *فكرنى أرشح هذا الموضوع لنيل أوسكار 2008* 
> *بإذن الله*
> *فنان من الدرجة الممتازه  بصحيح و نكت مبتكره إلا النكته التاليه*
> 
> 
> 
> *كنت اتمنى أن يكون عيد "سعيد" و ليس عيد "مبارك"!*








الأخ  الفاضل   ...   د.   جمال   







هذا ولازال البحث جارياً عن الخروف الهارب منذ فجر يوم عيد الأضحى 

وقال شاهد عيان أنه قد شاهد الخروف قرب أحد مراكز التجميل بالمنطقة

والذي تصادف وجود د. جمال الشربيني فيه أثناء زيارة خروف العيد له 

فأسرع الخروف يطالب د. جمال بإجراء عملية تجميل له وتحويلة لحمار

ظناً منه أنه دكتور تجميل متخصص .... وليس دكتوراة من بعد الهندسة 

هذا وقد أعرب مصدر مسؤل لدى وزارة الداخلية بأن ما تناقلتة الأخبار 

مجرد اشاعات لا أساس لها من الصحة وأنهم يحتفظون بالخروف لديهم

وذلك لكي يعترف على باقي التنظيم الذي حرضهم على الهروب من المدبح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

منور يا د. جمال الموضوع .. وكل سنة وانت طيب 

وبعدين مبارك ولا مش مبارك المهم اننا ناكل لحمــة 

وأتمنى يكون الكاريكاتير خفيف الدم على قلبك 

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية 

لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *اخى العزيز / ايمن خطاب*
> 
> *حقا انك لمتمكن تسلم ايدك* 
> *حرام عليك جوعتنى وانا لسه قايم من النوم* 
> *مشتاق لصنيه فته بعد الصور اللى* 
> *شوفها دى حرام عليك* 
> *كل سنه وانت طيب يا ايمن*
> *اخوك* 
> *فنان فقير*








الأخ  الفاضل   ...  فنان   فقير 







وفي سعادة بالغة من ارتفاع أسعار لحوم الأضحية

قامت بعض الخرفان بعمل حفلة وظلوا يرقصــون

ويغنون أغنية ( وادحرج واجري يا رومااااان )

وقد شُوهد فنان فقير بجوار الجزار أبو ساطـــور

وهو ينظر إلى الخرفان وجيوبة بيضاء بلا نقود 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا أستاذ أحمد وعيد سعيد

وبألف هنا على قلبك صينية الفتة بالخــل والتوم

تقبل خالص تحياتي العطرية 

لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> ايه الجمااال ده  يا أيمن؟؟؟؟؟ بجد موضوعك حلو اوى... وفكرته جااااااامدة اوى ....
> بس غريبة انك عرفت ان الخروف هرب من تحت أيدى.....ههههه ......يلا أنكتب للخروف عمر جديد..
> بس مفيش أحلى من النهايات السعيدة للأفلام.. وأحلى نهاية فى فيلم الهروب الكبير على ايد شرير الفيلم قصدى الجزار..
> وكمان أكلة عبير فظيعة بجد.... جوعتنى اوى بجد... وانا فى الشغل ولسه بدرى على ميعاد الغدا.. وكمان الأقى الشوكولاتة وفاكهة بتاعة حضرتك ...دا انا كنت هعيط من الجوع ...ههههههه
> 
> بس يا رب الأعضاء ما يدعوا عليا بجد ...انا خفت اوى لما قلت :
> **أنا بقول كفاية لحد كده ولا إيه ؟ علشان زمانكو بتدعوا عليا 
> 
> ...






الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   سوما  








هذا وقد وفانا مندوبنا ( مندوب قناة خروفكم ) من منزل المدعوة سوما 

بأنه لا يوجد أي آثار للخروف الهارب بعد أن تم شواءه والتهامه كاملاً !

وبهذا فإن ملف القضية قد أوشك على الانتهاء بعد أن تم أكل الخـــروف

ولكن يبقى السؤال المحير وهو : ( من كان يدعم هذا الخروف الهارب )

وإلى أن يتم العثور على إجابة شافية .. ننتقل بكم إلى ملفات لقضايا أخرى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقى كده تخلصي على الخروف كله لوحدك  ::-s: 

مكنش العشم .. طيب كنتي سيبيلي فخدة !!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل عام وأنتِ بخير أختي الغالية جداً سوما 

وعيد سعيد عليكي يا رب وعلى كل الأعضاء

ويارب دايماً البسمه ما تفارقكم أبداً أبداً أبداً

ودايماً متجمعين هنا في منتدى أبناء مــصـر

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية 



لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مليون مبروك للمبدع الظريف* 
*أبوبسمه جنان*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأخ الفاضل ... د. جمال 
> 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> هذا ولازال البحث جارياً عن الخروف الهارب منذ فجر يوم عيد الأضحى  
> وقال شاهد عيان أنه قد شاهد الخروف قرب أحد مراكز التجميل بالمنطقة 
> والذي تصادف وجود د. جمال الشربيني فيه أثناء زيارة خروف العيد له  
> ...


يا أبو بسمه جنان يا متميز 
عذرا للمرور المتأخر شوية وسيبك من قلبى قلبى مشغول بحاجات تانية الكاريكاتير دخل عقلى وعشش فيه وعلى عكس القلب ما يسعشى إثنين العقل يساع ملايين الملايين شفت ليه لما بحب الناس بحبهم من عقلى ومش من قلبى...يا أبوبسمه جنان القلب كل وظيفته فى الدنيا مجرد مضخة دم بس دم إييه دم خفيف وعسل زى دمك العسل الأبيض المصفى ومن هنا أهدى أغنية شادية للناس اللى دمهم خفيف وبس أغنية "ده *القلب يحب* مـرة .. ما يحبش مرتين "!

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> كده يا ايمن والله
> 
> طيب انا زعلانه
> 
> وهو ايه الخروف ده اللي احنا كلنا مش عارفين نمسكوو
> 
> 
> 
> لا اله الا الله
> ...






الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   نتاليا  






وقد وافتنا مصادرنا الخاصة جدا من أسواق الخرفان 

بمحاولة استهبال جماعية عند قدوم أي زبون للشراء

وذلك بعد أن تم القبض على جميــع الخرفان الهاربة

لم تجد أمامها سوى إدعاء النـــــوم والكسل الشديد

ولكن تلك الحيل لم تدخل على الكثير من الزبائن !!

وقاموا بشراء الأضحية معلنين نهاية فيلم الموسم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وإنتي طيبه يا نتاليا وعيد أضحى سعيد 

ويارب نكون قدرنا نرسم البسمه وندخل الفرحة 

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية 


لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   سوما  
> 
> ...









الأخ  الفاضل   ...  ..  الكيميائي 








ولا يهمك يا أستاذ فريد .. الواجب ده عندي أنا 

وبقدم لحضرتك خروف مشوي بالرز والخلطة  :Smart: 

وإن شاء الله يكون الخروف لحمته حلوه وصغننه

وياريت شعب الجوع الكافر يتفضل معانا دلوقتي 

وإحنا نقدم له أحلى الوجبات مع خدمة الديلفري 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا أستاذ فريد

ويارب دايماً البسمة ما تفارقك

خالص تحياتي العطرية 

لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ألف رحمة و نور تنزل على روح الخروف الشهيد الذى راح فداءا للجوعى ...... هههههههههههه
> 
> و بمناسبة خروف العيد اخوي أيمن على بالى نكتة عن الخروف :
> 
> واحد راح يعزي راجل في مراته....
> فقال له: ازاي ماتت ؟
> رد عليه: نطحها خروف
> ...









الأخ  الفاضل   ...  ..  الشاعر نور 







وبمناسبة الخروف الشهيد اللي راح فداء للجوعى

احب اهدي لك آخر صورة تذكارية تم التقاطها له  ::p: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وانت طيب وبصحة وبسعادة

ويارب دايماً البسمة ما تفارقك

خالص تحياتي العطرية 

لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جامده اوى يا استاذ أيمن تسلم ايدك

بس الخروف اندبح خلاص  يلا الله يرحمه ويرحم الخرفان الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> رهيييييييييييييييييييييييبة يا شاعر
> 
> استخبى اليومين دول من العصابات المنتشرة هنا
> 
> ربنا يستر علينا احنا الرجالة المساكين








الأخ  الفاضل   ...   الكيميائي   





هو حضرتك بتصدق الكلام ده .. دي كلها اشاعات مغرضة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أهلا بحضرتك يا أبو امنية

تحياتي

لمتابعة  عــرض فيلــم ( الهـــروب الكــبير ) 

يرجـى الضغــط على كلمــة 

( Start )







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> عدنااااااااااا مع الهااااااااارب الكبير.........
>  هو لسه خروفك يا أيمن هربان من العيد اللى فات.. 
> يظهر عليه هيكون فيلم كل عيد  الخروف ده برضه مش هيفلت من ساطور الجزار  ولو فلت مش هيفلت من ساطور أيمن ونوجى..... وكل ساطور فى المنتدى 
> وكل خروف وأنت طيب 
>  عيد سعيد عليك يا أيمن وعلى الجزار وعلى الهارب الكبير ..







الأخت  الفاضلة   ...   سوما  








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ايوه الخروف لسه هربان من العيد اللي فات

وكمان بجهزة للهروب في العيد اللي جاي  ::p: 

الخروف هيبقى قصة كل موسم إن شاء الله 

والجديد بقى إن الخرفان هيكونو حزب جديد

أصل الخرفان البلدي عملت اعتصااااااااام

وأنا بقول اعتصااااام مش أم عصام  ::stpd::  

وبدأوا يلجأو لخرفان مستورة من بره البلد 

علشان يكونو تنظيم عالمي لحزب الخرفان 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وإنتي طيبة يا سوما وعيد سعيد 

ويارب تكون الكاريكاتيرات دمها خفيف ،

ونكون قدرنا نرسم البسمة على شفاهكم 

تحياتي العطرية 





عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

عيد  أضحى  ...   مبارك  



تحياتي العطرية 





عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------

